# Pipelines Welding Handbook



## العقاب الهرم (2 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

مرفق ملف pdf عن ال Pipelines Welding 

• Welding techniques 
• Welding consumables
• Defects and remedies

 اتمنى ان يفيدكم​


----------



## nabilhabib (2 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الكتاب الرائع
انا بحاجة الى الكود ul-142 اذا ممكن من فضلكم 
شكرا لكم
نبيل محمد حبيب
سلطنة عمان


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 يناير 2010)

شكور 
لقد لمست موضوعا هاما يفتقده الكثير


----------



## engineer sameer (2 يناير 2010)

مشكور جدا أيها الزميل عقاب


----------



## AL-MANSORI (3 يناير 2010)

الف شكر يالغالي


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (3 يناير 2010)

أخي العزيز
مشكور جداً في الحقيقة كتاب قيم ومفيد بارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## العقاب الهرم (3 يناير 2010)

nabilhabib قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على هذا الكتاب الرائع
> انا بحاجة الى الكود ul-142 اذا ممكن من فضلكم
> شكرا لكم
> نبيل محمد حبيب
> سلطنة عمان



عفوا اخى الحبيب واشكرك على المرور


----------



## nabilhabib (3 يناير 2010)

أخي الحبيب شكرا على ردك الجميل 

هل ممكن تساعدني للحصول على الكود ul-142 من فضلك

شكرا لك

أخوكم نبيل محمد حبيب


----------



## العقاب الهرم (3 يناير 2010)

nabilhabib قال:


> أخي الحبيب شكرا على ردك الجميل
> 
> هل ممكن تساعدني للحصول على الكود ul-142 من فضلك
> 
> ...



والله يا اخى لا امتلك هذا الكود 
لكن يمكنك انشاء موضوع جديد وكتابة طلبك به
وان شاء الله لن يقصر معك الاخوة


----------



## العقاب الهرم (14 يوليو 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> شكور
> لقد لمست موضوعا هاما يفتقده الكثير


 
عفوا اخى صبرى


----------



## welding engineer (17 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخى على المجهود الرائع
thank uuuuuuu


----------



## mr ali ali (19 يوليو 2010)

شكراجزيلا يا استاذ


----------



## ahmed shawky (23 يوليو 2010)




----------



## ahmed shawky (23 يوليو 2010)




----------



## م/عمرو عبد الوارث (24 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## dede62 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور ياأخى وبارك الله فيك وراعاك


----------

